

UXPin paper prototyping kit video - mtreder
http://vimeo.com/17261765
Video presenting paper prototyping kit in action. Hope you'll like it.
======
mtreder
And with HD quality on youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZIVzkQZ_PQ>

